# what filter should I use?



## jenny3000 (Aug 25, 2009)

I love the way this photographer uses light in his pictures. I'm not sure how to get this effect; a whimsical and warm feeling to the picture. I'm guessing its a specific filter. Any suggestions?

Magia in the woods on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Piccadilly in the bosque - Fashion shoot on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Please don't flow so fast on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## five pennies (Aug 25, 2009)

I am pretty sure that is just post processing and not a filter but I am a beginner and could be wrong


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 25, 2009)

Just about any filter can easily be replicated with digital processing.  So if  you have an aptitude for processing, I usually don't recommend buying filters (besides a circular polarizer).  

Whether they are using filters or not, that photographer does use light very well.


----------



## Dwig (Aug 25, 2009)

The warm cast is, or at least can be, done is post processing.

The flare which is creating the hazy look is another matter altogether. The low contrast and somewhat washed out look can be replicated in post processing, but much of the effect can't. It is mostly the result of shooting towards an extremely bright background ( sky with sun, ...). Any lens will produce a degree of flare under such conditions. The photographer may have increased the flare by adding some form of hazy or frosted lens attachment.


----------



## Stormin (Aug 26, 2009)

In PP you could tweak a photo with filters to draw out a similar effect. In CS4 it looks like an LBA Warming filter at about 30% density.


----------

